# Venescrima



## Mon Mon (Sep 15, 2013)

My teachers FMA


----------



## billc (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you sure this is an FMA?


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 15, 2013)

He does not move like FMA.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2013)

It says: "Demonstrating a little bit of my family's knife fighting system within the level of taijutsu".


----------



## Mon Mon (Sep 15, 2013)

It is FMA  my teacher simply stopped following the triangular pattern footwork and took it in a different direction.

He also showed me the triangular pattern foot work in addition to other possible patterns i can use.



All triangular footwork is esnnentally 45 degree angle movements, as u rotate or invert it becomes a diamond.

There is more too it than that and more to patterns than i can say its something only he can show.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 16, 2013)

Mon Mon said:


> It is FMA  my teacher simply stopped following the triangular pattern footwork and took it in a different direction.
> 
> He also showed me the triangular pattern foot work in addition to other possible patterns i can use.
> 
> ...



I don't think it is a matter of just the footwork, it is a matter of flow, this guy is stiff and tensing at weird spots.


----------



## Mon Mon (Sep 16, 2013)

There is a reason to that i can only tell and share what i have experienced and i know this guy is legit. There is a lot there the FMA is only a small part of the basics he has me do in this art.


----------

